# Pump rebuild?



## Woodman2011 (May 20, 2020)

Have a quincy 230-33 just bought it built pressure at the guys house but it was kinda slow which I thought was strange. Got it home and wouldn't build pass 20 psi. Tried it again today and it went to the 100 psi its supposed to cut off at drained in 20 psi or so to get it to kick on and it went back up every time. So I drained it to see how long it'd take to fill and then wouldn't go above 20 psi. When it won't go above the 20 psi the pump will sound like its working then it will get quieter like it's not working but motor is going the whole time.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

sounds like a bad unloader..
of it could have a head gasket and reed valve issue.
try this link for a manual








Literature Library | Quincy Compressor


Browse, view and download product brochures, parts books, instruction manuals and U-1A tank certificates. Check out our Literature Library for more info!




www.quincycompressor.com





or try this link





Quincy Compressor Air Compressor User Manuals Download | ManualsLib







www.manualslib.com




you might be able to find something close that will show a parts blow up.


----------

